# prugna vs susina



## Oletta

Ciao forum,

Di solito usavo la parola *prugna* e tutta la gente capiva ma qualche giorno fa ho usato la parola *susina *(perché l'avevo trovata nel dizionario) e la mia insegnante di italiano non l'ho conosciuta.

Usate la parola _*susina*_? Se sì, quando?

Grazie,
Oletta


----------



## giusyna

Ciao
*Prugne e susine * 
I termini “susina” e “prugna” vengono spesso usati come sinonimi. In realtà si tratta di due diverse specie: Prunus domestica e Prunus salicina, comunemente indicati come susini europei e susini cino-giapponesi. 

_ Prunus domestica_
 _Prunus Salicina_
Classificazione botanica a parte le due specie presentano caratteri differenti di cui tener conto nella scelta dell’una o dell’altra. 
Tra le due il susino europeo è particolarmente adatto alla coltivazione amatoriale. Il susino europeo si pensa sia derivato da un incrocio tra il mirabolano (Prunus cerasifera), utilizzato anche come ornamentale, e il prugnolo (Prunus spinosa), un arbusto spontaneo ricco di spine che si riconosce per i piccoli frutti blu a maturazione autunnale, dal gusto acido e astringente. Da simili “genitori” sono derivate le varietà attuali, che hanno mantenuto caratteristiche di rusticità e adattabilità anche a terreni poveri.(http://www.giardini.biz/psoft/giardini.v_riv.view_articolo?idarticolo=2176)


----------



## Oletta

La tua risposta illustra molto esaurientemente il mio problema. Molte grazie Giusyna!!!


----------



## rocamadour

Oletta said:


> Ciao forum,
> 
> Di solito usavo la parola *prugna* e tutta la gente capiva ma qualche giorno fa ho usato la parola *susina *(perché l'avevo trovata nel dizionario) e la mia insegnante di italiano non l'ha [ri]conosciuta.
> 
> Usate la parola _*susina*_? Se sì, quando?
> 
> Grazie,
> Oletta


 
Ciao Oletta! 
Al di là delle differenze di carattere botanico, per rispondere più specificamente alla tua domanda direi che i due termini vengono sì usati come sinonimi, ma nel comune linguaggio parlato sentirai forse più spesso usare *prugna* (anche se la parola *susina* è comunque conosciuta e compresa dalla maggior parte della popolazione).


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Io pensavo che fossero lo stesso frutto, e si chiamasse susina quando è frutto fresco, e prugna allo stato secco.


----------



## Necsus

ToscanoNYC said:


> Io pensavo che fossero lo stesso frutto, e si chiamasse susina quando è frutto fresco, e prugna allo stato secco.


Anche il Treccani riporta questa consuetudine...


----------



## giusyna

rocamadour said:


> Ciao Oletta!
> Al di là delle differenze di carattere botanico, per rispondere più specificamente alla tua domanda direi che i due termini vengono sì usati come sinonimi, ma nel comune linguaggio parlato sentirai forse più spesso usare *prugna* (anche se la parola *susina* è comunque conosciuta e compresa dalla maggior parte della popolazione).



In che senso "nel comune linguaggio parlato" da noi ad esempio si usa di più susina e  forse solo nel caso di quelle secche usiamo prugna ....prugna o susina alla fine sono corrette entrambe. 
[Non diamo queste informazioni di carattere approssimativo a persone interessate alla nostra lingua, dire "nel comune linguaggio parlato" è davvero troppo azzardato.... anche perchè faccio un esempio: io non vivo in Veneto, Emilia (  vivo in una regione e ne mancano 19)  quindi non so se si usa Susina o Prugna.....semplicemente ...sarebbe forse più corretto dire "nella mia realtà/nella regione in cui vivo" ]
Ciao


----------



## niklavjus

In italiano prugna e susina sono sinonimi.
Il Treccani indica solo la preferenza, non la maggiore idoneità, del termine "prugna" quando riferito al prodotto secco.

"Prugna" è solo più comune, sia riferito ai prodotti a base di tale frutto (torta/marmellata etc. di prugne/susine)  che al frutto in sé.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Anche secondo me prugna e susina sono sinonimi.

Io uso sempre *susina *per la frutta fresca, come credo la maggior parte delle persone a Firenze. 
Anche al supermercato vedo scritto Susine Claudie (è una varietà di susine), Susine gialle, Susine rosse, ecc.

Prugna lo uso soltanto per il frutto secco, ma sento comunque  altre persone che lo usano anche per il frutto fresco.


----------



## Ludo87

Sono proprio frutti diversi, la susina è viola ed allungata, la prugna è rosso scuro e tonda. Purtroppo come tanti altri frutti e verdure vengono spesso confusi... 

Le cosiddette "susine gialle" sono in realtà le gocce d'oro (parenti delle prugne, non delle susine)
E anche le "susine rosse", o sangue di drago, sono sempre parenti delle prugne.

(ho chiesto conferma al mio caro zietto che fa import/export di frutta e verdura per chiarire ogni dubbio! ;-) )


----------



## infinite sadness

Io sapevo che la prugna è quella viola di forma oblunga, mentre la susina è quella di forma più rotondeggiante e può essere di colore giallo/verdino oppure rosso scuro.


----------



## niklavjus

Immagino che se chiedessi ad amici e conoscenti la differenza tra prugne e susine, otterrei le medesime illazioni su forma e colore (forse non sulla provenienza).  Ma è interessante notare come tutte le susine nascano da piante del genere _Prunus_.

Il mio dizionario (Gabrielli) riporta:

*Prugna*, sf. Il frutto del prugno, detto anche susina.
*Susina*, sf. Frutto del susino; anche prugna che è più comune.


----------



## Oletta

A tutti, grazie, molte grazie! Adesso sono una specialista polacca di prugne e susine italiane


----------



## Montesacro

niklavjus said:


> (..)
> Ma è interessante notare come tutte le susine nascano da piante del genere _Prunus_. (...)


 
Se è per questo appartengono al genere _Prunus _pure il mandorlo, il pèsco, il ciliegio...


----------



## niklavjus

Montesacro said:


> Se è per questo appartengono al genere _Prunus _pure il mandorlo, il pèsco, il ciliegio...


Vero, e non solo quelli. L'argomentazione era decisamente poco (a)stringente, data la questione, lo riconosco.


----------



## furs

Susina/prugna e' senz'altro una dei tanti casi di italiano regionale, nel senso che in diverse regioni si usano diverse parole per indicare la stessa cosa.  Mi sembra che in molti altri threads su questo forum si e' parlato di questo fenomeno.


----------



## giusyna

furs said:


> Susina/prugna e' senz'altro una dei tanti casi di italiano regionale, nel senso che in diverse regioni si usano diverse parole per indicare la stessa cosa.  Mi sembra che in molti altri threads su questo forum si e' parlato di questo fenomeno.



....scusami ma non condivido totalmente..... 
Gli  "italiani regionali" sono  varietà dell'italiano che hanno assorbito nel tempo alcuni tratti/caratteristiche  dei dialetti locali ( in ambito fonetico, grammaticale, lessicale). 
Nel caso di prugna e susina....non mi pare che ci sia un'omogeneità "regionale".


----------



## furs

Ma sta di fatto che in certe citta' si usano certe parole piuttosto che altre per designare la stessa cosa. Ti faccio il mio esempio: nato e cresciuto nel Nordest fino a 20 anni, non ho mai chiamato le prugne altrimenti che susine, e non ho mai una volta sentito nessuno chiamarle altrimenti che susine, finche' non sono andato a vivere altrove.


----------

